# Hypnosis....?



## CaribbeanQueen (Apr 28, 2008)

I apologize in advanced if this question has been asked before but I would like to know, does hypnosis go against Christian beliefs/principles? I find it interesting that hypnosis can change a person's way of thinking or fears... TIA for your responses.


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 28, 2008)

No deals on hypnosis for me. Hypnosis would eliminate the precious gift of free will my Daddy gave me.


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

*i have yet to find something in the bible against it. i use hypnosis mp3s. if some one does post a scripture directly related to that, then i'll reconsider, but for now i don't see anything wrong in God's eyes for hypnosis. i suppose it depends on the type of hypnosis or purpose of it. 
*


----------



## carcajada (Apr 29, 2008)

Hypnosis is merely a way to talk to your inner self. 

You're communicating with your subconscious mind - a part of your psyche that many experts believe help control your habits/actions.

I think there are many misconceptions/myths about hypnosis and people fear it w/o educating themselves on it.


----------



## carcajada (Apr 29, 2008)

klb120475 said:


> No deals on hypnosis for me. Hypnosis would eliminate the precious gift of free will my Daddy gave me.



No it wouldn't. You wouldn't do anything you wouldn't normally do and you have complete control over yourself, your actions, and your thoughts during a "trance" or a hypnotic session with a professional (or by yourself).

It's similar (but not really) to meditation where you're tapping into your inner thoughts, relaxing your body, and communicating with yourself.


----------



## Aviah (Apr 29, 2008)

ClassyND said:


> No it wouldn't. You wouldn't do anything you wouldn't normally do and you have complete control over yourself, your actions, and your thoughts during a "trance" or a hypnotic session with a professional (or by yourself).
> 
> It's similar (but not really) to meditation where you're tapping into your inner thoughts, relaxing your body, and communicating with yourself.


 
I'm not sure then how normaly inhibited people then are made to do things that they would'nt normally do when told to (from what I've seen)...
And if you had complete free will the whole time then really, what is the point? Meditation could also help you to acces your subconscious well enough couldn't it?erplexed
And I guess the perjorative connotations associated with it are due to you having to "empty your mind" (If I'm correct) Guess a lot of folks  like myself) are wondering, "Who's gonna step in when I 'step out'?"


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 29, 2008)

Aviah said:


> *I'm not sure then how normally inhibited people then are made to do things that they wouldn't normally do when told to (from what I've seen)...*
> And if you had complete free will the whole time then really, what is the point? Meditation could also help you to access your subconscious well enough couldn't it?erplexed
> And I guess the pejorative connotations associated with it are due to you having to "empty your mind" (If I'm correct) Guess a lot of folks  like myself) are wondering, "Who's gonna step in when I 'step out'?"



*see that is a misconception of hypnosis. i suppose ppl can be suggestible and comply with subconscious instructions placed by a hypno-therapist.  the type i do are "self" hypnosis. no one is telling me to do or not do anything. it is more like tapping into your subconscious and using it to enhance your conscious.

eta it is not about hypnotizing ppl to hop around like rabbits and bark like dogs for audience entertainment.
*


----------



## kayte (Apr 29, 2008)

and like anything else..it's on how is it being used....

if hypnosis is used to help.....like to quit smoking....or....calm a person in trauma......to me it's like a form of healing work...as in the realm of a holistic modality....

& like anything else it can subverted to unhealthy usage but that doesn't mean then that hypnosis  is inherently...evil... any more than....say...money is ..or not


----------



## Aviah (Apr 29, 2008)

kayte said:


> and like anything else..it's on how is it being used....
> 
> if hypnosis is used to help.....like to quit smoking....or....calm a person in trauma......to me it's like a form of healing work...as in the realm of a holistic modality....
> 
> & like anything else it can subverted to unhealthy usage but that doesn't mean then that hypnosis is inherently...evil... any more than....say...money is ..or not


I see what you guys mean...Eh, I don't know, maybe I'm a little small minded in this sense but if whatever you ask of that Father according to His will in Jesus name, will he not do it for you? Obviously you need to make steps toward it yourself but I'm not sure its necessary...


----------



## carcajada (Apr 29, 2008)

Aviah said:


> I'm not sure then how normaly inhibited people then are made to do things that they would'nt normally do when told to (from what I've seen)...
> And if you had complete free will the whole time then really, what is the point? Meditation could also help you to acces your subconscious well enough couldn't it?erplexed
> And I guess the perjorative connotations associated with it are due to you having to "empty your mind" (If I'm correct) Guess a lot of folks  like myself) are wondering, "Who's gonna step in when I 'step out'?"



Because they _are_ doing things they would normally do or they are just acting.  

The point is to send messages to your subconscious mind, relax, or even revisit memories with your therapist that can help you in therapy. Many therapists use hypnosis as a tool for regressing people to past memories/emotions that are affecting their lives. Sometimes in the conscious mind, people aren't willing to go/can't go to the limit that they need to for therapy. Hypnosis is a way to safely reach that spot. 

One difference is spiritual I guess. Hypnosis isn't linked to reaching a higher being/spiritual power. "Emptying your mind" sounds like meditation moreso than hypnosis. 

 I used hypnosis to stop biting my nails. It was more than just focusing attention or some of the techniques used for meditation. An entire "script" is used to send direct messages to your subconscious and then your subconscious can respond _back_ to you. 



> *How Is Hypnosis Different from Meditation?*
> Hypnosis and meditation are similar in that they both require a focused concentration in order to go more deeply. The objective of meditation regardless of the varying styles, usually points towards a kind of awareness or mindfulness with no preconceived goal to achieve. You may train yourself to focus on a meditative object, like your breath for example, to develop a passive attentiveness, becoming aware of thoughts, feelings, distractions, etc. as they arise in order to dismiss them and let them go. Hypnosis on the other hand, intentionally focuses on specific outcomes or goals to reach. Specific changes in feelings or behaviors are pursued actively in hopes of making improved cognitive or behavioral changes. While you may be attempting to clear your mind during meditation, while under hypnosis we purposely use mental and affective suggestions to redirect your attention towards predetermined preferred outcomes. source



HTH!


----------



## carcajada (Apr 29, 2008)

Aviah said:


> I see what you guys mean...Eh, I don't know, maybe I'm a little small minded in this sense but if whatever you ask of that Father according to His will in Jesus name, will he not do it for you? Obviously* you need to make steps toward it yourself* but I'm not sure its necessary...



That's where hypnosis or any type of therapy would take place. 

Couldn't sending someone a good therapist to help them do what they can't do for themselves/help guide the actions they need to do part of answering a person's prayer?


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

> I see what you guys mean...Eh, I don't know, maybe I'm a little small minded in this sense but if whatever you ask of that Father according to His will in Jesus name, will he not do it for you? Obviously you need to make steps toward it yourself *but I'm not sure its necessary...*


 
With all due respect...not necessary ..for who? for you? yes certainly it's your privilege..but do you mean not neccesary for people who have been helped with this type of practice? I think that's a rather risky generalization perhaps  
I'm fairly certain there are religious sects that would cite what you just said....as license to abstain from....medicine...pyschiatry...etc 
In fact there was a recent news item about this,no?
I wish my dad had explored hyponotherapy ..he was a devout Christian and nothing could break his smoking habit which ultimately ended his life 

To me ...not speaking for anyone else..hypnosis is  another form of healing.....and it is not divorced from God..I believe the Lord empowers all practioners with healing ability...it is no more questionable because it involves the mind....than an optomistrist for the eyes....and does not differ than a adjunct therapy or relaxation techniques all of which as a Christian I participate in and see no conflict with my love of God in following the teachings of Christ. As long as it is used ...for...good... 

The Bible does speak prohibitively of other mind practices...I don't think this is one of them


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

*



if some one does post a scripture directly related to that, then i'll reconsider,

Click to expand...

* 
Co-signing......me too..

btw...I have also used MP3S..for affirmations.
will PM you


----------



## ajenee (Apr 30, 2008)

I did a little searching on the subject and found this website. It's kind of lengthy so I didn't want to post it all here. Ihttp://www.rapidnet.com/~jbeard/bdm/Psychology/hypno.htm


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 30, 2008)

ajenee said:


> I did a little searching on the subject and found this website. It's kind of lengthy so I didn't want to post it all here. Ihttp://www.rapidnet.com/~jbeard/bdm/Psychology/hypno.htm



 i skimmed the article (if i missed something i'll go back) but this is what popped out to me:



> -  Hypnosis began as part of the occult and false religion. The Bible speaks out strongly against all practices of false religion and the occult. God desires His people to turn to Him in need, not to those who practice sorcery, divination, or enchantment. He warns His people about following after mediums, wizards, enchanters, charmers, and those who have a familiar spirit (Deut. 18:9-14). Hypnosis, as it is practiced today, may very well be the same as what is identified as "enchantment" in the Bible (Lev. 19:26 KJV).
> 
> * In hypnotism, faith is shifted from God and His Word to the hypnotist and his technique.* *God speaks to people through the conscious, rational mind.* He commands individuals as creatures who make conscious, volitional choices. *He sent His Holy Spirit to indwell Christians to enable them to trust and obey Him through love and conscious choice.* Hypnosis, on the other hand, operates on the basis of imagination, illusion, hallucination, and deception. Jesus warned His followers about deception. After a person has opened his mind to deception through hypnosis, he may become even more vulnerable to other forms of spiritual deception.
> 
> ...



wrt the red: i'm confused and maybe i need to go back to church (LOL) and/or brush up on my reading but i thought that god speaks to believers through the spirit (our spirit and the Holy Spirit) not through our conscious mind (which is sinful and its thoughts are far from god's thoughts. the mind is part of the flesh which is at war w/ the spirit so why would god speak to us that way). hypnosis does not speak to the spirit but to the mind and the bible clearly tells us about our thoughts. so if u use hypnosis to enhance your mind, then one could conclude that is a good thing. 

i could see if one were doing hypnosis for witchcraft but for something like better concentration, or being more productive etc. how is that dangerous and how does that get us to.....

wrt the blue: 1. i used to fear being "possessed" or opening the door to satan/demons through hypnosis etc. but if one is saved and filled w/ the HS then that person can't be "possessed" 2. the "hypnosis" i do does not entail a trance or trance like state. you are completely "conscious" & aware the entire time. (honestly, i often doubt hypnosis' efficacy).  3. hypnosis does not generate any form of faith or worship apart from God (unless that is what you specifically use it for). 4.as it relates to imagination, illusion, hallucination, and deception; the hypnosis i use does not do any of that. 

i suppose if i really look at it, what i do may fall more into "guided meditation" rather than hypnosis as it does not place me in an altered state of mind or consciousness.  

again, i will gladly cease and desist if it is against god's will.....


----------



## carcajada (Apr 30, 2008)

> Hypnosis began as part of the occult and false religion.



Mesmer and dem are turning over in their graves at these type of accusations. This is the only part I could read that was reposted that didn't make me  x 1000.


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

*God speaks to people through the conscious, rational mind He commands individuals as creatures who make conscious, volitional choices. ]He sent His Holy Spirit to indwell Christians to enable them to trust and obey Him through love and conscious choice*

the Bible is filled with examples of people being spoken to in ways that are not conscious or rational...faith after all is premised on events that often defy rational mind......  visons... dreams ..etc....are examples
hypnosis does not mean you are not in rational mind  

I listen to MP3 tapes of affirming.... love and light..and peace
That's supposed to be of the occult???? .....
I think the term for that...is auto-hynopsis...and this practice...is of evil?
Helping people recover from illness or sickness or addictive behavior 
I honestly don't see that is of the occult...or evil...... like anything else it can be used for evil...

I can certainly speak about this with someone I love and trust and go to for spiritual guidance and counsel....that's the AA woman minister at my beloved church....she's someone I trust implicitly and she's a gift in my life
we're both women... both AA..and both devoted to God....and she knows the Bible....


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

> Hypnotism is demonic at its worst and potentially dangerous at its best. At its worst, it opens an individual to psychic experiences and satanic possession. When mediums go into hypnotic trances and contact the "dead," when clairvoyants reveal information which they could not possibly know, when fortunetellers through self-hypnosis reveal the future, Satan is most certainly at work.


 



> Hypnosis, on the other hand, operates on the basis of imagination, illusion, hallucination, and deception. Jesus warned His followers about deception. After a person has opened his mind to deception through hypnosis, he may become even more vulnerable to other forms of spiritual deception.


 
I re-read the article...*This article is going off on so many different tangents of the occult..contacting the dead.... fortunetelling...etc etc  and lumping  everything them into one practice*
Hynopsis???.

_None of those have been spoken of_ ..except I said earlier the Bible does 
warn against certain practices. 
throwing out as many evil practices and calling it "hypnosis" ....I think that's questionable..

as I mentioned... I am checking with someone who will offer a honest and Godly answer..


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 30, 2008)

kayte said:


> ... I am checking with someone who will offer a honest and Godly answer..


thanks :hug:


----------



## klb120475 (Apr 30, 2008)

kayte said:


> Co-signing......me too..
> 
> *btw...I have also used MP3S..for affirmations.*
> will PM you


 
PM me too please........


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

> thanks :hug:


'

ahhh...hugs back. I so appreciate what you said that you will abide by God's will .... me,too!!! ..... and I will make an appt to sit down with this minister... I have to talk her to about other stuff, but this will be on the table,too.....I'll take notes




> PM me too please........


 
count on it!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Apr 30, 2008)

jenniferohjenny said:


> *i have yet to find something in the bible against it. i use hypnosis mp3s. if some one does post a scripture directly related to that, then i'll reconsider, but for now i don't see anything wrong in God's eyes for hypnosis. i suppose it depends on the type of hypnosis or purpose of it. *


 

And I've used a self hypnosis book before.  But here is an interesting bit of information that I found on one of  my favorite sites.  It sheds some new light on the topic

http://www.gotquestions.org/hypnosis-Christian.html


----------



## kayte (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.gotquestions.org/hypnosis-Christian.html 

in reference from the referenced web ..and I truly don't want to get in any more debate but ...I had problems with that article... scriptures that were quoted to me were not in proper context....you can pull _anything_ from the Bible,and call that a truism.. saying it pertains specifically to this particular..when it doesn't say that...at all...it's that person taking a situation and using the scriptures to justify an opinion
 honestly .... rather than a definintive statement..There wld be Christian who could also offer or misquote scriptures in defense of whatever... 



> Hypnotism, along with Yoga and Transcendental Meditation, has always been linked to spiritual darkness.


 
spiritual darkness?  ...yoga...meditation?


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 30, 2008)

kayte said:


> http://www.gotquestions.org/hypnosis-Christian.html
> 
> in reference from the referenced web ..and I truly don't want to get in any more debate but ...I had problems with that article... scriptures that were quoted to me were not in proper context....you can pull _anything_ from the Bible,and call that a truism.. saying it pertains specifically to this particular..when it doesn't say that...at all...it's that person taking a situation and using the scriptures to justify an opinion
> honestly .... rather than a definintive statement..There wld be Christian who could also offer or misquote scriptures in defense of whatever...
> ...



i'm just catching up w/ this thread. i have yet to read that web page. but i guess i need to watch out cause i have rodney yee's dvd for yoga. so that makes me spiritually dark b/c i do yoga, meditate, and do self-hypnosis?

i think that the position that is taken that these things are spiritual darkness is b/c they may have had their beginnings or roots in some kind of  ungodliness or paganism. it may be true. but then too, the way in which christmas is celebrated part is rooted in paganism too. [i am NOT saying Christmas is a pagan holiday (or am I?  hee hee - j/k folx)]. but just b/c some of the traditional christmas stuff may have been pagan at one time does that mean it is wrong to celebrate christmas? 

i'm just sayn. i don't mind nixing the hypnosis but i like yoga. then there's martial arts, ppl have alleged that they are rooted in occult as well so there's something else i have to give up. (really, i had a martial arts instructor tell me that he only practices a specific type b/c another type incorporated meditation and his type did not and meditation was against his religion. - seriously true story.)

i don't want a full blown knock down drag out, just splain how it is wrong, i will listen and consider.


eta: there is also a "guided meditation" i was considering b/c you can record your own script in your own voice. that eliminates the listener from being controlled by someone else - they are the someone else.


----------



## momi (Apr 30, 2008)

I will be the first to admit that my post will not contain one scripture to back my theory (I need to do more research) 

I am against anything that will place me into an altered state of being.  In my opinion, this is how many people have been possessed.  Frank Perettis books really have made me take a second look at practices and believes that many have that mirror the occult.  Also, when I was younger I read one of my daddy's books - I will have to find the name - but it was something like "The truth about new age beliefs).  It gave many testimonies of people who were possessed and they attributed the possession to deep yoga and/or medication and drug use.

I'll be back (said like Arnold S.)  with some scriptures.


----------



## discobiscuits (Apr 30, 2008)

momi said:


> I will be the first to admit that my post will not contain one scripture to back my theory (I need to do more research)
> 
> I am against anything that will place me into an altered state of being.  In my opinion, this is how many people have been possessed.  Frank Perettis books really have made me take a second look at practices and believes that many have that mirror the occult.  Also, when I was younger I read one of my daddy's books - I will have to find the name - but it was something like "The truth about new age beliefs).  *It gave many testimonies of people who were possessed and they attributed the possession to deep yoga and/or medication and drug use.*
> 
> I'll be back (said like Arnold S.)  with some scriptures.



i used to worry about that till a minister said saved ppl (ppl filled w/ HS) can't be possessed. i've also wondered does possession even happen anymore since christ's ascention?


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 30, 2008)

I haven't read everything, but I think it falls into the category of witchcraft?


----------



## carcajada (Apr 30, 2008)

This is very sad.


----------



## ajenee (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi everyone. I am sorry I wasn't able to respond sooner to the earlier posts from the web page I posted.... It wasn't my intent to offend anyone I just did a quick search and that was one of the first responses that came up... I will say that I don't believe hypnosis would be for me. For myself I just don't want to open my spirit up to anything that I don't have control over.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (May 5, 2008)

Thank you ladies for your responses. 

Personally, I always viewed hypnosis as a form of self-help, like sort of channelling your inner strength, not necessarily being controlled by an outside force.  

I know the Bible speaks specifically about channelling the dead ,the occult and so on but I was not, and still am not sure about this particular issue.


----------



## CaribbeanQueen (May 5, 2008)

kayte said:


> Co-signing......me too..
> 
> btw...I have also used MP3S..for affirmations.
> will PM you




Can you PM me as well? TIA


----------



## kayte (May 5, 2008)

> Personally, I always viewed *hypnosis as a form of self-help, like sort of channelling your inner strength*, *not *necessarily *being controlled by an outside force*.
> 
> I know the Bible speaks specifically about channelling the dead ,the occult and so on but I was not, and still am not sure about this particular issue.


 
_my sentiments exactly!_




> Can you PM me as well? TIA


 
lol...I thought you were saying your name was Tia as in Mowry..

oh...no need .... yes of course ...my finger is going right to the 
mouse..to click to the PM place...


----------



## kweenameena (Nov 15, 2011)

Bumping...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 15, 2011)

I dont know a scripture that speaks directly on hypnosis..but something about this doesnt sit right with me in my spirit, therefore Im not doing..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 15, 2011)

^^I agree I doubt that there are any scriptures that would support my beliefs on this...the thing that concerns me most with this is that hypnosis is a form of mind traveling isn't it...who/what will step in and take over the body if I'm not there...and will I be able to get back in when I return...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 15, 2011)

Letting someone else have control of your mind and thoughts is not of God. God has given us instructions on how our minds should be. 

*Be self-controlled and alert.* Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour. 1 Peter 5:8

"The* subtle serpent*; to *beguile our senses, pervert our judgment, and enchant our imagination."* Clarke's Commentary Notes.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 15, 2011)

This is the link (GotQuestions) that was attached in comments above, posting here for ease of reference...  

Question: "Should a Christian ever get involved with hypnosis/hypnotism?"

Answer: Hypnosis is problematic for a Christian for several reasons:

1) The fruit of the Spirit is self-control (Galatians 5:22-23). As we follow the Spirit’s lead, He will give us the power to better control our own selves. Hypnosis involves the transfer of control away from ourselves to another person.

2) We are to yield ourselves—body, soul, and spirit—to God. Romans 6:12-13 gives us the formula for overcoming sin: “Therefore do not let sin reign in your mortal body so that you obey its evil desires. Do not offer the parts of your body to sin, as instruments of wickedness, but rather offer yourselves to God, as those who have been brought from death to life; and offer the parts of your body to him as instruments of righteousness.” It’s about control—as Christians, we can let sin control us, or we can let God control us. (See also Romans 6:16-23; 1 Corinthians 6:9-12; and James 4:6-7.) The scriptural formula leaves no room for hypnosis (yielding ourselves to a fellow human being).

3) Hypnosis leads to an altered state of consciousness in which the mind is very susceptible to outside suggestion. That susceptibility is what the hypnotist needs in order to modify the behavior of his subject. However, the word “susceptible” should concern us. Scripture says to be watchful and “… self-controlled and alert. Your enemy the devil prowls around like a roaring lion looking for someone to devour” (1 Peter 5:8). The hypnotist is not the only one who wants to modify our behavior; Satan also wants to do some modifying, and we should be wary of giving him any opportunity to make his suggestions.

4) Hypnotism is often promoted as a simple way of “refocusing” ourselves and finding the answer within us. As believers in Christ, our focus is to be on our Savior, not on ourselves or anything else (Hebrews 12:2). We know that the answers do not lie within us (Romans 7:18); the solution we need is found in Christ (Romans 8:2).

5) Many of the techniques used in hypnosis are shared by mystical, philosophical, and religious systems, including the occult. The “father of hypnotism,” Franz Anton Mesmer—from whose name we get the word “mesmerize”—was himself a practitioner of the occult. His method of inducing a trance was very similar to the way a medium conducts a séance. Hypnotism, along with yoga and transcendental meditation, has always been linked to spiritual darkness. The newfound respectability of these practices has not changed their underlying nature.

Recommended Resource: The Truth Behind Ghosts, Mediums, and Psychic Phenomena by Ron Rhodes.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 15, 2011)

Is God not enough

Taking up ones cross is such a daunting task for many of us that we find it extremely hard to do, we look to incorporate other beliefs religions with what his word says to make it 'easier' we don't want to experience any hard ships or sufferrings anything that will cause pain, make us unfortable in anyway is simply unacceptable to us...


----------



## Laela (Nov 15, 2011)

When Israel left Egypt, she was a mixed multitude....




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Is God not enough
> 
> Taking up ones cross is such a daunting task for many of us that we find it extremely hard to do, we look to incorporate other beliefs religions with what his word says to make it 'easier' we don't want to experience any hard ships or sufferrings anything that will cause pain, make us unfortable in anyway is simply unacceptable to us...


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^I agree I doubt that there are any scriptures that would support my beliefs on this...the thing that concerns me most with this is that hypnosis is a form of mind traveling isn't it...who/what will step in and take over the body if I'm not there...and will I be able to get back in when I return...



No no no! It's not mind traveling. You aren't going anywhere! No one controls you. No one. Astro projection is not hypnosis! 

Lord please help.  this thread is _still_ ignorant.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

This whole website is stupid.  



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> This is the link (GotQuestions) that was attached in comments above, posting here for ease of reference...
> 
> Question: "Should a Christian ever get involved with hypnosis/hypnotism?"
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 21, 2011)

"Hypnosis, mental state of heightened suggestibility, characterized by trance-like sleep. The basis of hypnosis is the fixation of the subjects attention upon a gradually narrowing source of stimulation, *until he is* *attendant upon only the directions of the hypnotist*."


*Don't allow anything or anyone to control your mind except the Lord through His Holy Spirit and the Bible. *

*1 Corinthians 6:12* (KJV) 
*All things are lawful unto me, but all things are not expedient: all things are lawful for me, but I will not be brought under the power of any. *​If you are a Christian, the Word of God is to control your mind.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

If you've ever relaxed yourself to a state where sounds around you were "distant" and you were able to pray with a feeling of complete peace, you were under hypnosis. It's as simple as that.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> If you've ever relaxed yourself to a state where sounds around you were "distant" and you were able to pray with a feeling of complete peace, you were under hypnosis. It's as simple as that.


 

If you are in a state of prayer to God then you are focused on God. In His power and presence through HIS Spirit, not another person.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> If you are in a state of prayer to God then you are focused on God. In His power and presence through HIS Spirit, not another person.



Exactly! You can do that through hypnosis. You can focus on God and speak to Him in that level of consciousness. I get most of my answers from Him when I am at that level.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> Exactly! You can do that through hypnosis. You can focus on God and speak to Him in that level of consciousness. I get most of my answers from Him when I am at that level.


I do not have to do that. Being in the Spirit is not a result of hypnosis, but the Holy Spirit so _God only gets that glory_. How do you know it is Him when you do that?

Dead to self…why is this command so hard for people to understand? You are supposed to die so He can come alive inside, not look for ways to manipulate self into your favor. If you are looking for change, look to the Holy Spirit. That is His job, is it not?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> This whole website is stupid.





> Originally Posted by *carcajada *
> Exactly! You can do that through hypnosis. You can focus on God and speak to Him in that level of consciousness. I get most of my answers from Him when I am at that level.



[B]carcajada[/B] ...  Why does one need hypnosis to be close to either hear from and/or speak to God?    Our example is Jesus.  Was He hypnotised to speak to God our Father?    Did Jesus use hypnosis to minister to people?   Did Adam, Abraham, Noah, Moses, Joshua, King David?  

This is another deception of satan, to get people off track and off focus from God.   God is not so deep that it takes for one to be in an hypnotic state in order to communicate with Him.    If nothing more, hypnosis puts one to 'sleep' spiritually which is not a good thing, at all.   God doesn't place any of us in a trance or a mystical state of being.  He even calls us to be awake, to be vigilant, aware, open to Him.  

Hypnosis is like falling asleep while driving, you can't see where you're going.


----------



## Laela (Nov 21, 2011)

Ah, carcajada, if this *peace *doesn't emanate from the Holy Spirit, it's not complete, but rather a self-induced counterfeit version of His Peace.  I stay away from anything that has "self" as a prefix. God is not a selfish God. 

Reliance on the Holy Spirit to be still, even to pray, is not the same as self-hypnosis. We always talk here about renewing the mind according to His Word; to do this effectively, we must allow God's Word to do the altering (Spirit), not we ourselves, of our doing (flesh).




carcajada said:


> If you've ever relaxed yourself to a state where sounds around you were "distant" and you were able to pray with a feeling of *complete peace*, you were under hypnosis. It's as simple as that.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> I do not have to do that. Being in the Spirit is not a result of hypnosis, but the Holy Spirit so _God only gets that glory_. How do you know it is Him when you do that?
> 
> Dead to self…why is this command so hard for people to understand? You are supposed to die so He can come alive inside, not look for ways to manipulate self into your favor. If you are looking for change, look to the Holy Spirit. That is His job, is it not?



How do YOU know when God talks to you? If you are not open to listen to what hypnosis is on a basic level, then I cannot provide answers for you. I, however, don't want believers to walk around sounding very ignorant about the topic. When you "get" what a relaxed state of mind is, then it's plain to see how everyone goes into that same level all the time.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> Exactly! You can do that through hypnosis. You can focus on God and speak to Him in that level of consciousness. I get most of my answers from Him when I am at that level.



As Christians, we do not use hypnosis to get close to God. His Spirit is in us. 

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2011)

Laela said:


> Ah, carcajada, if this *peace *doesn't emanate from the Holy Spirit, it's not complete, but rather a self-induced counterfeit version of His Peace.  I stay away from anything that has "self" as a prefix. God is not a selfish God.
> 
> Reliance on the Holy Spirit to be still, even to pray, is not the same as self-hypnosis. We always talk here about renewing the mind according to His Word; to do this effectively, we must allow God's Word to do the altering (Spirit), not we ourselves, of our doing (flesh).



Exactly....

An awesome word on 'self'.    We are to relax in God, not in ourselves.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada 

This is for you from all of us...   

Just so you know that we're not ganging up on you.   It's the topic we are discussing.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Laela said:


> Ah, carcajada, if this *peace *doesn't emanate from the Holy Spirit, it's not complete, but rather a self-induced counterfeit version of His Peace.  I stay away from anything that has "self" as a prefix. God is not a selfish God.
> 
> Reliance on the Holy Spirit to be still, even to pray, is not the same as self-hypnosis. We always talk here about renewing the mind according to His Word; to do this effectively, we must allow God's Word to do the altering (Spirit), not we ourselves, of our doing (flesh).



What? So you're saying going to a quiet spot to pray and feeling peace when you go into that prayer is not of God? Because that's what I am saying.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> How do YOU know when God talks to you? If you are not open to listen to what hypnosis is on a basic level, then I cannot provide answers for you. I, however, don't want believers to walk around sounding very ignorant about the topic. When you "get" what a relaxed state of mind is, then it's plain to see how everyone goes into that same level all the time.


Scripture please.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Exactly....
> 
> An awesome word on 'self'.    We are to relax in God, not in ourselves.



Misconception. Relax meaning being comfortable. You are doing too much with the word relax.


----------



## Laela (Nov 21, 2011)

That's not what you said earlier...to go sit in a quiet spot to go pray is not the same as psyching yourself through self-hypnosis, allowing distant sounds to disappear, etc.

I think that's the key word there, "_feeling"_ peace; God's Peace is something a born-again Believer already HAS. So, one doesn't need to feel what they already KNOW theyHAVE. Feeling is one of our human senses; not of our Spirit nature.   

I'm trying to make that distinction, because it is subtle. I don't believe you need to be still for a loooong time, literally, to experience God's Peace.  You could be in the middle of chaos and BE at Peace-- instantly, because He is in YOU already.  

Not trying to gang up on you..but I do hope you can see the subtlety of self-hypnosis.  




carcajada said:


> What? So you're saying going to a quiet spot to pray and *feeling *peace when you go into that prayer is not of God? Because that's what I am saying.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> Scripture please.



Oh noooo you dont. I have been around long enough to know what yall do to scripture. I will not argue over God's Word with anyone here. So, feel free to Find a scripture yourself about blocking out troubles, leaving troubles behind and focusing on God. That's what you can do with "hypnosis."


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Laela said:


> That's not what you said earlier...to go sit in a quiet spot to go pray is not the same as psyching yourself through self-hypnosis, allowing distant sounds to disappear, etc.
> 
> you..but I do hope you can see the subtlety of self-hypnosis.



That's what I meant when I said you feel peace *going into prayer.* It's easy to pick at what people say if you are out to pick it apart instead of listen. If you are set in what you want to believe, please pass my posts by. I am here to shed light on a very heavily misconceived topic, not defend every last one of my words from the dissection of semantics police.

In response about hpynosis:  hypnosis is not psyching yourself out. It's relaxing as you normally would and focusing on what you want to focus on. Before someone picks apart that sentence, read on.... 

Some people like myself choose to focus on their daily devotional of God's word. We like to talk with Him and share with Him. Some people focus on themselves. 

The practice in itself is not selfish. It's what you decide to do with it. It's like saying driving a car is unGodly because it can take you to unGodly places. Its what you decide to do with your car and where you take it that determines it's purpose. Same with hypnosis.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> Oh noooo you dont. I have been around long enough to know what yall do to scripture. I will not argue over God's Word with anyone here. So, feel free to Find a scripture yourself about blocking out troubles, leaving troubles behind and focusing on God. That's what you can do with "hypnosis."


If we are to be like Jesus, we are required to answer with scripture just as He did. I do not leave my troubles behind or block them; I turn them over to Him as required in scripture, just like Jesus did. My life is His, not mine. 

God does not take kindly to being manipulated and will turn people over to a deceptive spirit. Your technique is for you, not Him.


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Nymphe said:


> If we are to be like Jesus, we are required to answer with scripture just as He did. I do not leave my troubles behind or block them; I turn them over to Him as required in scripture, just like Jesus did. My life is His, not mine.
> 
> God does not take kindly to being manipulated and will turn people over to a deceptive spirit. Your technique is for you, not Him.



And on that note, Have a nice day. We have nothing further to discuss. Agree? Thanks.


----------



## Laela (Nov 21, 2011)

at Semantics Police 

That's not my intent... 

This is a heavily misconceived topic, because  it's a clash of one's truth against The Spirit of Truth. I just don't agree with you, so I'll leave this alone as well.


 


carcajada said:


> That's what I meant when I said you feel peace *going into prayer.* It's easy to pick at what people say if you are out to pick it apart instead of listen. If you are set in what you want to believe, please pass my posts by.* I am here to shed light on a very heavily misconceived topic*, not defend every last one of my words from the dissection of semantics police.
> 
> In response about hpynosis:  hypnosis is not psyching yourself out. It's relaxing as you normally would and focusing on what you want to focus on. Before someone picks apart that sentence, read on....
> 
> ...


----------



## carcajada (Nov 21, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> carcajada
> 
> This is for you from all of us...
> 
> Just so you know that we're not ganging up on you.   It's the topic we are discussing.



Y'all always gang up on this forum.  . That's why I rarely visit. I dont feel personally attacked. However, i have no problem saying farewell to those i feel will take it "there." plus, I have no doubt each person will believe what they choose. It's just whenever I see any topic that wrongfully challenges areas I spent years training and taking classes/ licenses for, I feel the need to speak up.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 21, 2011)

Hypnosis is playng in witchcraft. Its not necessary to be offended but take it as a positive. Now that you've been told, the ball is in your court whether to take heed or just let it fly. 

Hypnosis-trance-astral projection-seance ALL are anti-God and pro flesh, these devices are used to satisfy flesh and an unsure spirit. 

 How is that? Because this is YOU trying forcing your mind (spirit) into a peaceful (through the opening of spiritual doors) state. 

Honestly, for all who read this and get offended or angry I'm glad. Because if it is troubling your spirit then you will (hopefully) yearn to seek the truth and God will confirm and then  He will send you peace, the peace you try to force yourself to find in these practices. His word said he will keep us in* Perfect *Peace, it didnt say that we have to create a peace (because its just an illusion then), its freely given, we just have to freely receive.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 21, 2011)

*RE-EDIT*

_Sorry, for those who refuse to read the article and take paragraphs out of context to prove their own interpretation whether they agree or not._

*Our church has no official statement on hypnosis so the idea of "christianity" being against it is not quite truthful. * Here's an article from a catholic website that pretty much addresses both opposing sides' views and concerns.  I remain neutral about it. 

--------------------------------------------


By Susan Brinkmann
9/25/2007
The Catholic Standard and Times (www.cst-phl.com)

PHILADELPHIA, Pa. (The Catholic Standard and Times)- “I want you to relax,” the hypnotist says in a soft, undemanding voice. “Just look at the bright spot on the wall. Focus. Focus. You’re starting to relax. You’re feeling sleepy. Your eyelids are getting heavy … so heavy … you just want to sleep ….” 
Advertisement

Millions of Americans have gone through the experience of being hypnotized to help them overcome a bad habit such as smoking or eating too much. An officially endorsed therapeutic method used in various medical, psychiatric, and dental fields, hypnosis is used for everything, including preparing people for anesthesia, pain management and smoking cessation programs. 

* The Catholic Church does not have an official position on hypnosis.* According to the Catholic Encyclopedia, the Church warns Catholics to be on their guard against the *abuses* of “magnetism and hypnotism” but “leaves the way free for scientific research.” 

History

 According to the Encyclopedia Britannica, the practice of hypnotism was begun in the latter part of the 18th century by a German physician named Franz Mesmer, who used hypnosis to treat patients. Mesmer believed that hypnotism made use of an occult force, which he termed “animal magnetism,” that flowed through the hypnotist and into the subject. Although he was eventually discredited, his method — named “mesmerism” after its creator — continued to interest the medical profession. 

 In the middle of the 19th century, an English physician named James Braid began to study the phenomenon, and it was he who coined the name “hypnosis,” after the Greek god of sleep, Hynos.

 Hypnosis began to attract more widespread scientific interest by the end of the century, eventually attracting the attention of an Austrian physician named Sigmund Freud who began using it to help his patients recall whatever disturbing events were causing their neurosis. 

 Although Freud eventually abandoned the practice, it was used to treat soldiers who had experienced combat neuroses during World War I and II, and eventually went on to provide other limited uses in medicine. 

 Meanwhile, even though various researchers have posited different theories on what it is, and how it works, there is still no generally accepted explanation of hypnosis. 

How it works

 Techniques used to induce hypnosis are common: A subject is encouraged to relax, then is coached into falling into a state of profound relaxation or trance. The degree of the trance is different for everyone, ranging from light to profound trance states. 

 “The central phenomenon of hypnosis is suggestibility, a state of greatly enhanced receptiveness and responsiveness to suggestions and stimuli presented by the hypnotist,” the Britannica states. “Appropriate suggestions by the hypnotist can induce a remarkably wide range of psychological, sensory and motor responses from persons who are deeply hypnotized ….

 “The subject can be induced to behave as if deaf, blind, paralyzed, hallucinated, delusional, amnesic, or impervious to pain or to uncomfortable body postures,” it goes on. “One fascinating manifestation that can be elicited from a subject who has been in a hypnotic trance is that of post-hypnotic suggestion and behavior; that is, the subject’s execution, at some later time, of instructions and suggestions that were given to him while he was in a trance.” 

 The process of hypnotizing someone is not difficult to learn and requires no particular skill, which means that it can be — and is — used by people who are not medically licensed or who use it for the purposes of entertainment. 

 The Britannica warns: “Hypnosis has been repeatedly condemned by various medical associations when it is used purely for purposes of public entertainment, owing to the dangers of adverse posthypnotic reactions to the procedure.

 “Indeed, in this regard several nations have banned or limited commercial or public displays of hypnosis,” the encyclopedia continues. “In addition, many courts of law refuse to accept testimony from people who have been hypnotized for purposes of ‘recovering’ memories, because such techniques can lead to confusion between imaginations and memories.” 

Past life regression

 The greatest controversy surrounding hypnosis is its use for the recovery of memories. Most professional medical associations take a stand similar to that of the American Medical Association, which stated in 1993 that recovered memories are “of uncertain authenticity which should be subject to external verification. The use of recovered memories is fraught with problems of potential misapplication.” 

 Despite that lack of scientific support, a popular form of hypnotherapy, known as “past life regression” is prevalent in New Age circles.

 It consists of hypnotizing a subject, then guiding the individual through alleged past lives. The practice requires belief in the non-Christian doctrine of reincarnation — and it enjoys even less scientific acceptance that repressed memory therapies. 

 In fact, a new study, conducted at Maastricht University in the Netherlands, found that patients who had undergone hypnosis in order to remember ...

“past lives” were more likely than other patients to have bad memories. 

 According to study, published March 30 in Scientific American, “Subjects who claimed to have memories of previous lives were more likely than those without such recollections to misidentify more of the previously recited names as belonging to famous people. They were unable to correctly recall.” 

 A long history of fraud is also associated with various types of “past life” experiences, beginning with the famous Bridey Murphy case in 1952, which many believe was the start of the “past life regression therapy” craze. 

 That case involved a Colorado housewife named Virginia Tighe, who began speaking in an Irish brogue after being hypnotized. Tighe claimed she once lived in Cork, Ireland, where she was known as Bridey Murphy. The story turned into a best selling book, “The Search for Bridey Murphy,” and journalists combed Ireland looking for details that might confirm what appeared to be real proof of the woman’s reincarnation. 

 Nothing ever turned up, however, and Tighe was eventually exposed as a fraud, according to an article titled “Twelve Claims Every Catholic Should Be Able to Answer,” by Deal Hudson.

 “Virginia’s childhood friends recalled her active imagination and ability to concoct complex stories (often centered around the imitation brogue she had perfected). Not only that, but she had a great fondness for Ireland, due in part to a friendship with an Irish woman whose maiden name was — you guessed it -—Bridey,” Hudson wrote. 

 In spite of revelations of fraud and the scorn of professionals, the list of New Age practitioners dedicated to guiding people through past life experiences grows longer every day. 

 “While this may be convincing to some, it certainly isn’t to anyone familiar with the mechanics of hypnosis,” Hudson writes. “Almost since the beginning, researchers have noted that patients in deep hypnosis frequently weave elaborate stories and memories, which later turn out to be utterly untrue.” 

 Moira Noonan, a professional speaker and the author of “Ransomed from Darkness,” was once a certified hypnotherapist with a special interest in past-life regression. 

_ “Regression therapies are, of course, only meaningful if one believes in reincarnation, a belief that is fundamental to New Age thinking,” Noonan writes. “I know that the past-life experiences I once induced were either imaginary or were drawn from experiences earlier in a client’s present life. Some may have involved dark forces, but most likely they didn’t. 
_
*“Not all forms of hypnotherapy are dangerous …,” Noonan continues. “What makes it risky is that a person under hypnosis has surrendered his will and is utterly open to suggestion. So you must know the background and belief system and training of anyone who provides you with hypnosis therapies.”
*
- - -


This story was made available to Catholic Online by permission of The Catholic Standard and Times (www.cst-phl.com), official newspaper of the Archdiocese of Philadelphia, Pa.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 21, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> *“Not all forms of hypnotherapy are dangerous …,” Noonan continues. “What makes it risky is that a person under hypnosis has surrendered his will and is utterly open to suggestion. So you must know the background and belief system and training of anyone who provides you with hypnosis therapies.”*
> 
> - - -
> 
> ...


 

There is not one scripture that says hypnosis is okay. I dont care who it is. Even if it is another christian, bishop, reverend, pope, pastor, we are NOT to allow someone to hypnotize us. Our peace of mind comes from the peace of God. It is not of God to be put under by anyone. 


*He will keep them in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on Him...*

Let the peace of God rule in your hearts...

Have the mind of Christ...

Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus.

*The peace of God, which surpasses all understanding shall guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.*

Cast down every imagination and thing that would exalt itself against the knowledge of Christ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 21, 2011)

are you certain that it is God giving you answers




carcajada said:


> Exactly! You can do that through hypnosis. You can focus on God and speak to Him in that level of consciousness. I get most of my answers from Him when I am at that level.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 21, 2011)

I looked up the origin and history on this....

*




*​ 

Hypnosis has been practiced in one form or another throughout all of recorded history. Many historians can trace it back to the records kept in ancient temples of the early Egyptians. According to William Kroger, M.D. and William Fezler, Ph.D. it has been part of religious practices throughout the world since the first records were kept. *Links can be made to hypnosis in many world religions as well as pagan practices.* Some of these include exorcisms by the Assyro-Babylonians, soothsaying by the Egyptians, Jewish mysticism, Byzantine Catholicism, Taoism among the Chinese, Sufism, Hinduism, Shintoism, Tibetan Buddism and Zen, and Yoga. 




*hyp·no·sis/hipˈnōsis/ *



Noun:

The induction of a state of consciousness in which a person *apparently loses the power of voluntary action and* is highly responsive to...
I'll pass


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 21, 2011)

Alicialynn86

Can you explain how Jewish mysticism and Byzantine Catholicism (Greek Catholic Church) have practiced hypnotism as it's certainly not part of the service nor theology taught.  I know we have no official stance on it other than what was stated in an article I posted.  How would it be part of our worship service or teaching base, if I may ask?  Could you also cite the url for the website?


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 21, 2011)

carcajada said:


> Y'all always gang up on this forum.  . That's why I rarely visit. I dont feel personally attacked. However, i have no problem saying farewell to those i feel will take it "there." plus, I have no doubt each person will believe what they choose. It's just whenever I see any topic that wrongfully challenges areas I spent years training and taking classes/ licenses for, I feel the need to speak up.



Well, we're not letting you leave.    Disagreeements are just that, disagreements.   

After reading that you had years of training in hypnosis, I understand your reasons to defend it.   In this same light, in opposing hypnosis, it's from our years of Bible study and training in Ministry, and our experiences in prayer, our relationship with the Lord, solely. 

The opposition against hypnosis, is not an 'attack' is not against you, it is not a personal judgement held against your character.    We simply have to guard our hearts and be selective on what we allow to come into it. 

This is one of my most favorite prayers and it' has saved me from stepping into many a wrong path which I thought was safe.   It's a gift from God's heart to all of us.  

"That which I do not see, teach thou me; and where I have sinned [errored], I will do no more."   (Job 34:32)

carcajada ... I've made so many mistakes; there are so many 'innocents' that were in my life that I thought were truly innocent and okay to be a part of.   I'm still learning and I'm still 'deleting' misconcepts from my life.   Each time God shows me the 'errors', I'm able to make better choices/decisions to not make the same mistakes again.   All because of this prayer...  

Father in the name of Jesus, 'That which I do not see, teach thou me; where I have sinned [errored], I will do no more. "

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.   

Letting you leave, doesn't 'fix' this.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 21, 2011)

http://altmed.creighton.edu/hypnotherapy/Introduction.htm




Guitarhero said:


> @Alicialynn86
> 
> Can you explain how Jewish mysticism and Byzantine Catholicism (Greek Catholic Church) have practiced hypnotism as it's certainly not part of the service nor theology taught. I know we have no official stance on it other than what was stated in an article I posted. How would it be part of our worship service or teaching base, if I may ask? Could you also cite the url for the website?


----------



## makeupgirl (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't know why this is even an argument.  We know what the word of God says and if anyone is against that, then they have to answer to God and God alone and he will deal with them for going against his word.  There is a major difference in what the world thinks, what we thinks, and what God thinks.  We know what God thinks because his word is written down in the bible.  Why don't people just learn to trust that and stop going to the world for stuff?  That's when the woe is me stuff comes into play and the oh Christians are too judgmental.  I'm sorry but I'm not going to feel sorry for anyone that outrights go against the bible, knowing that what they are doing is not of God.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 21, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> http://altmed.creighton.edu/hypnotherapy/Introduction.htm



How does my church practice hypnotherapy in its teaching and in its Mass?  I found no such charges in that website.  If something is stated as such, bring backup and evidence...cuz I'm bringing guns.:210:   I guarantee you, it tis not truth!  I'm still trying to figure out they made that statement, tho..


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ummm, i dont know much about you or your church or even your religion honestly ...i posted it to bring out the origin of it..

Im pretty sure you can research it more if you want to find how it relates to your religion...




Guitarhero said:


> How does my church practice hypnotherapy in its teaching and in its Mass?


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 21, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> Ummm, i dont know much about you or your church or even your religion honestly ...i posted it to bring out the origin of it..
> 
> Im pretty sure you can research it more if you want to find how it relates to your religion...





"Hypnosis has been practiced in one form or another throughout all of recorded history. Many historians can trace it back to the records kept in ancient temples of the early Egyptians. According to William Kroger, M.D. and William Fezler, Ph.D. it has been part of religious practices throughout the world since the first records were kept. Links can be made to hypnosis in many world religions as well as pagan practices. Some of these include exorcisms by the Assyro-Babylonians, soothsaying by the Egyptians, Jewish mysticism, Byzantine Catholicism, Taoism among the Chinese, Sufism, Hinduism, Shintoism, Tibetan Buddism and Zen, and Yoga."

Ok, but they made a statement that we use hypnosis.  It's not true as far as I know.  Individuals use hypnosis but is not something our Church teaches on as in leading the masses to practice it.  They stated that it is permissible but also give advice that one could be in danger of losing self-control.  The hypnotherapist is the crucial partner in hypnotherapy.  If they are abusive in any way or tap into the dark arts, then it could be dangerous and/or absolutely against Mother Church and scripture.  That was the point I made earlier by sending in the post.  As with the gay issue, mine is saying that we do not know all there is to know about it to make a definitive statement about the nature or origins of it but that there are restrictions in behavior.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 21, 2011)

ok...........



Guitarhero said:


> Ok, but *they* made a statement that we use hypnosis. It's not true. Individuals use hypnosis but is not something our Church teaches on.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Nov 21, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> "Hypnosis has been practiced in one form or another throughout all of recorded history. Many historians can trace it back to the records kept in ancient temples of the early Egyptians. According to William Kroger, M.D. and William Fezler, Ph.D. it has been part of religious practices throughout the world since the first records were kept. Links can be made to hypnosis in many world religions as well as pagan practices. Some of these include exorcisms by the Assyro-Babylonians, soothsaying by the Egyptians, Jewish mysticism, Byzantine Catholicism, Taoism among the Chinese, Sufism, Hinduism, Shintoism, Tibetan Buddism and Zen, and Yoga."
> 
> Ok, but they made a statement that we use hypnosis. It's not true as far as I know. Individuals use hypnosis but is not something our Church teaches on as in leading the masses to practice it. *They stated that it is permissible but also give advice that one could be in danger of losing self-control.* The hypnotherapist is the crucial partner in hypnotherapy. If they are abusive in any way or tap into the dark arts, then it could be dangerous and/or absolutely against Mother Church and scripture. That was the point I made earlier by sending in the post. *As with the gay issue, mine is saying that we do not know all there is to know about it to make a definitive statement about the nature or origins of it but that there are restrictions in behavior*.


 
Get out, run, flee chile! Go! Dont look back! Geesh, the church you go to, the religion you practice aint higher then the WOG how in the word they gon say something is permissible when it goes against the word? Your catholic tho so I'm not surprised just saddened that they are leading so many people down a nice path towards destruction. Its witch craft, its like when people talk about white magic and black magic, its all Baal. Catholism is something else. 


what are you talking about in the second bolded?


ETA I know you aint sensitive so I dont have to say dont take what I said in offense cause I truly like you GH


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 21, 2011)

First, one must comprehend what hypnosis is.  I've already pointed out the potential dangers as identified by my church.  It's permissible by therapists in a counseling/medical setting.  We're not talking about Uncle Bobo, Remus and Romulus on television trying to hypnotize to get more money or bark and meow for laughs and whatnot lolol!  Calm...collective...look at the issue.  You also have to know who the therapist is as well to avoid abuse of it.  It can be therapeutic. Some people will say "nay" and others will say, "be cautious."  I'mma be neutral.

Reiterating from the article:

“_Not all forms of hypnotherapy are dangerous_ …,” Noonan continues. “What makes it risky is that a person under hypnosis has surrendered his will and is utterly open to suggestion. _So you must know the background and belief system and training of anyone who provides you with hypnosis therapies._”

Well, it's there in red.  As for the church, hypotherapy is not promoted, there's just been a determination on whether it is permissible for a believer in the faith.  Note, they are not talking about permitting regression therapy or the belief one had a previous life as this is reincarnation.  That would not be permissible.   


Second issue...whether or not being gay is wrong or the act of being gay is wrong.  Since we don't know the nature of the brain in both these issues, then it's best to be cautious but science is not disallowed.  

Yes, you're my friend!  Only you and Almaz are allowed to talk to me this way My Church is fine.  I won't go to another and the gates of hell ain't ever going to prevail against it.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Nov 22, 2011)

The fact the hypnotism is linked to taoism, hinduism, buddhism yoga new age, used in occult practices etc., gives me pause I don't need to explore it's benefits or the good it can do ...(there is a way that seemeth right unto a man but the end thereof leads to destruction)

a troubled person does not need hypnotic 'regression' sessions he/she need a good deliverance service or a series of deliverance services

and as for peace, the word says my peace I leave with you, my peace I give to you, this tells me that I don't need to 'call up' peace, peace* lives* in me, peace is Holy Spirit and I've got him.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Nov 22, 2011)

Anything that the pagans or non christians groups are doing, I DEFINTELY, want no part of it...in the Old testament God commands soooo many times for His people to always be seperate and not to mix with the heathens traditions and customs..This has not changed. He is the same God..Only meditation we need to be doing is on the word, I dont need anyone to be put me in a trance to do that....


----------



## lilanie (Nov 23, 2011)

That's that margerine/low cal. sweetner/non dairy creamer again.  All substandard substitutes for meditating on God's Holy Word...

The enemy is the C-level executive in charge of trickery/foolery.  Everything in his agenda always has to have some long story to it, but when it comes to the Truth, its all very short and sweet.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 23, 2011)

lilanie said:


> That's that margerine/low cal. sweetner/non dairy creamer again. All substandard substitutes for meditating on God's Holy Word...
> 
> The enemy is the C-level executive in charge of trickery/foolery. Everything in his agenda always has to have some long story to it, but when it comes to the Truth, its all very short and sweet.


 




Yep he is the father of lies. Lies mixed in with a little truth. Twisted words. He is an enchanter, charmer, deceitful. Just like in the garden... "Did God really say that?".....type of stuff. "Did God really mean what He said?"


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 23, 2011)

Nobody is deceiving anyone here, to my knowledge.  I believe there was a valid presentation by the other poster (not at all referring to my post).  There are two sides to this and obviously, one side is panicking.  It's not necessary and I comprehend the resistance to it as well as the suppporters to that which is NOT dangerous.  No one has to agree with hypnosis. You don't agree that not all hypnosis is dark and dangerous and you are welcomed to that opinion.  But mind you, those who are careful and abide by the guidelines and cautionary advice of their church are NOT enchanted, charmed, deceitful nor misguided and neither are they worshiping a false g-d. I'm speaking in support of Carcajada, not myself.  

Being informed about an issue before condemnation is the key to being balanced in all walks in life, no matter which personal opinion you possess.  There are scriptural references for incidences of "hypnosis"  but many  conservatives will not agree...others will.  My concern was the lack of information about it, the scriptures pointing to incidences of it from divine origin and the charge that a fellow member(s) are deceived because of a  different interpretation of scripture.  Isn't that usually what happens here?  

If we can respect the differences in unity of body...So, how to do that?  A. doesn't believe in it and feels it's demonic.  B. is neutral and C. feels it is okay.  All A,B, and C base their belief on scripture and interpretation of their church teaching.  Then it should follow that all have differing opinions on whether it is permissible for christians but no one should charge another as being non-christian or deceived as it is implied here, dismissing scriptural bases.   Now, I've not provided them as it wasn't my thread.  That is not fair to the discussion but neither are the charges of "evil."  Obviously, this applies to something where it is not strictly indicated in scripture with no variance/deviation from the command...as in murder or adultery.  I think Carcajada had a right to mention it in discussion but if no one is informed about something that is not black and white in scripture (provided they are not participating in the occult...which was not the focus in this discussion), then we should all admit it and whichever decision we personally make should be respected.  Again, it's regarding issues in scripture that are not ...what's the word...varied and cut and dry.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Nov 23, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Nobody is deceiving anyone here, to my knowledge. I believe there was a valid presentation by the other poster (not at all referring to my post). There are two sides to this and obviously, one side is panicking. It's not necessary and I comprehend the resistance to it as well as the suppporters to that which is NOT dangerous. No one has to agree with hypnosis. You don't agree that not all hypnosis is dark and dangerous and you are welcomed to that opinion. But mind you, those who are careful and abide by the guidelines and cautionary advice of their church are NOT enchanted, charmed, deceitful nor misguided and neither are they worshiping a false g-d. I'm speaking in support of Carcajada, not myself.
> 
> Being informed about an issue before condemnation is the key to being balanced in all walks in life, no matter which personal opinion you possess. There are scriptural references for incidences of "hypnosis" but many conservatives will not agree...others will. My concern was the lack of information about it, the scriptures pointing to incidences of it from divine origin and the charge that a fellow member(s) are deceived because of a different interpretation of scripture. Isn't that usually what happens here?
> 
> If we can respect the differences in unity of body...So, how to do that? A. doesn't believe in it and feels it's demonic. B. is neutral and C. feels it is okay. All A,B, and C base their belief on scripture and interpretation of their church teaching. Then it should follow that all have differing opinions on whether it is permissible for christians but no one should charge another as being non-christian or deceived as it is implied here, dismissing scriptural bases. Now, I've not provided them as it wasn't my thread. That is not fair to the discussion but neither are the charges of "evil." Obviously, this applies to something where it is not strictly indicated in scripture with no variance/deviation from the command...as in murder or adultery. I think Carcajada had a right to mention it in discussion but if no one is informed about something that is not black and white in scripture (provided they are not participating in the occult...which was not the focus in this discussion), then we should all admit it and whichever decision we personally make should be respected. Again, it's regarding issues in scripture that are not ...what's the word...varied and cut and dry.


 
@Guitarhero

My post listed above was *not about anyone at all*. I was talking about how the enemy lies and deceives. He tries to use these tricks on all of us. I was not thinking about a particular person when I wrote that post. Also, you did not come to the rescue when she used the words ignorant and dumb in this thread but you want to correct me when my post on about the deceiver not a person.

You wont find any scripture where God approves of hypnosis. God never told us to lend, rend, or temporarily give up control of our hearts and minds to anything but Him through Jesus Christ and His Word.

If your church approves of something that is against God, then your church is in deception. I will not take man's word over God's. Not there...I am also concerned with the lack of scriptural knowledge.


----------



## moonglowdiva (Dec 4, 2011)

*This is very dangerous. I believe it is demonic. Why? Because we living in the physical realm but there is an unseen spiritual realm where demon do operate. I've never read in scripture or heard while listening to the AV on my MP3 this. Therefore, I would not go there but every person is going to do what she he deem is fitting. I would call this type thing spiritual adultry. Be careful. Seek God and Scripture first before doing anything. If you need enlightenment listen to the Word. *
*It's free. **http://www.faithcomesbyhearing.com/*


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 4, 2011)

Health&hair28 said:


> @Guitarhero
> 
> My post listed above was *not about anyone at all*. I was talking about how the enemy lies and deceives. He tries to use these tricks on all of us. I was not thinking about a particular person when I wrote that post. Also, you did not come to the rescue when she used the words ignorant and dumb in this thread but you want to correct me when my post on about the deceiver not a person.
> 
> ...



Neither will you find the opposite.  The bible is silent.  As for charmers and what not, well, this isn't what therapeutic hypnosis is about at all.  Knowledge...that's the key to understanding.  Anyone can be informed.  Whether they wish to believe in something or practice it is a whole other story. My church is not deceived and in the end of time, all will come to greater understanding about that which they previously condemned and I'm not referring to hypnosis in this instance.  In due time.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 5, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> Neither will you find the opposite. The bible is silent. As for charmers and what not, well, this isn't what therapeutic hypnosis is about at all. Knowledge...that's the key to understanding. Anyone can be informed. Whether they wish to believe in something or practice it is a whole other story. My church is not deceived and in the end of time, all will come to greater understanding about that which they previously condemned and I'm not referring to hypnosis in this instance. In due time.


 

You go ahead and believe that God approves of hypnosis. He has given us His word and He has told us what to do with our minds and hearts. He is our peace. He did not say get peace of mind through anything but Christ. Now there you go, it is in the Word. It is to belong to him and nothing else. If your organization is opposed to God's Word then yep they are in opposition to God. 

*1 Peter 1:13 (NIV) reads, "Therefore, prepare your minds for action; be self-controlled; set your hope fully on the grace to be given you when Jesus Christ is revealed." *

*He will keep them in perfect peace, whose mind is stayed on Him...*

*Let the peace of God rule in your hearts...*

*Have the mind of Christ...*

*Let this mind be in you which was also in Christ Jesus.*

*The peace of God, which surpasses all understanding shall guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus.*

*Cast down every imagination and thing that would exalt itself against the knowledge of Christ...*


----------



## Guitarhero (Dec 5, 2011)

^^^You worry about your OWN salvation...thank you very kindly. Don't think people are beneath you in understanding scripture.  I'm out, like Carcajada.


----------



## Rainbow Dash (Dec 5, 2011)

Guitarhero said:


> ^^^You worry about your OWN salvation...thank you very kindly. Don't think people are beneath you in understanding scripture.  I'm out, like Carcajada.



You are not beneath me. I need Jesus like everyone else. Am I your enemy because I tell you the truth?

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------

